# Nuclear Reactor



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am looking at a place for a BOL, however you can see a nuclear reactor cooling tower from its location. How close would you locate to one of those, up wind, down wind? It seems every interesting place I find is near one. I want to be able to my BOL on no more than a 1/2 tank of gas.:scratch


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I live relatively close to a nuke power plant as well (about 6 miles as the crow flies). It's to my SE so prevailing winds normally wouldn't drift towards me. Honestly, I'm not worried about it. It's well secured and very safe. A prepper I know that works in the plant lives directly downwind and isn't concerned either.

If it does blow (highly unlikely), the radiation will be nominal and not widespread.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We're only about 10 miles upwind from TMI. We can't see the towers but we can see the water vapour plume.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Stay upwind as far as possible... AND DIG DEEP !


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

There's so much redundancy in how they're designed that for the whole thing to completely crap the bed we'd all have a lot more problems on our hands than just dealing with staying out of a plume. Even when TMI had it's event 30 years ago the system was smart enough to ignore the human reactor operators and not let a total meltdown occur. Now with the computer technology available I'd say safety is leaps and bounds above what it was then. Also, reactors are in big concrete buildings so in case the worst does happen all the bad stuff is still contained.

There's a movie out there that I saw years ago that tells the story of the TMI event, which was broken on the news by Mike Pintek, who's a Pittsburgh AM radio talkshow host nowadays. Not sure of the name but if you can track that down it's an interesting thing to watch.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

What you could do is get a really long extension cord and plug it in. Free electricity  Just dont shock yourself.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The one I am talking about is Davis Bessie. Five years ago a football size acid burn was found in the lid of it, about 18"s deep. Maybe it has the best inspection records of all of them now.:dunno: My main concern is about surprise attack from an outside country, it would be on the primary hit list. I don't know if I want to be near one due to that.:dunno:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Another thing to consider: can you live with the choice if you decide to be near it? Suppose you decide to purchase the land - then will you always be unsure of your choice, second guessing yourself? In your shoes, I think I would. I'd come here wanting to be convinced that it's not a problem because of the good land possibilities, and I'd really want them to be okay. But in the end, I think I'd have doubts even after I purchased the land. If you're the same way, to my way of thinking that makes not a good choice. Because even though nothing's perfect, that's a pretty big uncertainty to have hanging over your shoulder. Peace of mind is important, too.

That's just my $0.03 worth.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Jason said:


> There's so much redundancy in how they're designed that for the whole thing to completely crap the bed we'd all have a lot more problems on our hands than just dealing with staying out of a plume. Even when TMI had it's event 30 years ago the system was smart enough to ignore the human reactor operators and not let a total meltdown occur....


I saw a show (Nova or similar) on TMI years ago that said the computer was trying to handle it and the operators kept over-riding the computer and actually did cause what amounted to a melt down. If they had just kept their hands off and let the computer do it's thing the whole situation would have been averted.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

When I think about a BOL, in the N.E. part of the United States there are reactors everywhere, I wonder about all of them being on Russia and China's hit list, as far as I'm concerned these are still communist nations with the goal of bringing capitalism down. I also wonder about an attack by a rogue nation. Nuclear reactors are a nice target.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't want to be within sight of a nuclear power plant and I wouldn't want to be within driving distance (one tank of fuel). Here in Alberta, there are no nuclear power plants so I don't need to worry about that situation, yet.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want to be within sight of a nuclear power plant and I wouldn't want to be within driving distance (one tank of fuel). Here in Alberta, there are no nuclear power plants so I don't need to worry about that situation, yet.


In the ideal world I'm with you Naekid, but if you look east of the Mississippi River and especially north of the Ohio River, they are everywhere. I guess in this part of the world one can only prep for so much. I would like to relocate, but my career dictates that I remain here.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I understand how a career or a responsibility can trap someone in the place where they are and how that can dictate too much of their lives - I am living that now and have been for 7 years -and- today might just be the turning point in my life.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I am living that now and have been for 7 years -and- today might just be the turning point in my life.


Sounds like something big. Can you elaborate?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been working on something for 7 years and today is the final turning point. In a week or so I will probably get a call with some information that I will be able to use to get out from under this rock that I have been trapped under ... 

If things go according to plan, it means that I get my home out of the city and I can go grid-free.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Naekid, hope you get that call and it's to your satisfaction. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

NaeKid, sending prayers and/or good vibes (your preference  ) your way. Glad to hear things are looking good.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Best good fantastic groovy wishes headed your way.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish you the best of luck to go with your hard work Naekid:goodluck:


----------

